# "Tag" is a very generous guy!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tom (Tag on the forum) and I have spent quite a bit of time together over the last couple months preparing for the MWST and shooting and generally hanging out. He's also been around my kids quite a bit and has really taken a shine to them.
My son Anakin is a bicycle riding nut, he's been riding almost since he could walk. He has been riding his mom's old bike because he's strong enough for a full-size bike but not tall enough for a man's ride. Tom didn't think this would do at all so he used his contacts at the local bike shop (he's a serious cyclist himself) to set up some swaps and trades that ended up putting Anakin on a Redline cyclocross bike in a size that fits him perfectly. He couldn't be any happier and neither could I because now I have someone to ride with.
Thanks, Tom!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang!

Right on Tom, good on You.

Happy riding guys.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one Tom !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Tag or Tom You are the man of the day...Very nice of you my friend....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Good man Tom! It's nice to see good people out there today.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Very nice gesture Tag!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Good on you Tom!

Great bike also!

Love riding my mountainbike

and was road racing for 3 years myself!

Enjoy Anakin!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have to give most of the credit to my adapted family at the bike shop. My wife and I are actually God Parents to one of their four sons. That's why the forum is special to me. It's not always what you know , it's who you know. I owe a great deal to all of you for helping me in slingshots and just reassuring me there is still some awesome people out there. Every time I read the forum I'm reassured. Anakins smile when he seen the bike was priceless. Jodi and Michael are caring, loving parents putting the kids first. I hope everyone can make it to next years MWST and meet these awesome people.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bicycles are almost as cool as slingshots in my book. What a great gesture.


----------

